# gomma da masticare



## Neretva

Di solito si dice "Gomma da masticare", ma ho sentito anche dire "gomma da mascare" . C'è qualque posto dove lo dicano così???


----------



## Drossi79

Di sicuro in italiano è gomma da masticare.

è curioso però come questa parola risenta di numerose influenze dialettali e regionali. 

Si passa da cicca, cica fino ad arrivare a sentire perfino cingomma, e cevingomma.


Non mi stupisce che tu possa aver sentito gomma da mascare, anche se a me non è mai capitato.


----------



## Neretva

Sai perchè si dice cevingomma, vero?


----------



## Blackman

Da chewing-gum, di sicuro. Anche ciulenga.


----------



## Neretva

Si, in Spagna erano molto famose negli anni ottanta.

Grazie mille


----------



## macforever

E' vero. In Sardegna tutti dicono cingomma, modificando in modo orribile il termine chewing gum.


----------



## laurentius87

macforever said:


> E' vero. In Sardegna tutti dicono cingomma, modificando in modo orribile il termine chewing gum.



Vero.

Qui (Torino) si dice spesso _cicles_ - non chiedermi perché.


----------



## Neretva

In Spagna si chiamano "chicles" si pronuncia "cicles"


----------



## Blackman

laurentius87 said:


> Vero.
> 
> Qui (Torino) si dice spesso _cicles_ - non chiedermi perché.


 
CICLES! l'avevo dimenticato....si sentiva anche qui.


----------



## pantarhei

macforever said:


> E' vero. In Sardegna tutti dicono cingomma, modificando in modo orribile il termine chewing gum.



Sai com'è, ce le hanno portate gli Americani alla fine della guerra qui - e l'inglese non era molto di moda nei programmi scolastici allora


----------



## Astropolyp

Oltre a _cingomma_ io ho spesso sentito e usato (fin da bambino) _cilinga/cilingomma_ (probabilmente una variante di cevingomma, che stranamente non ricordo di aver mai sentito).


----------



## pizzi

Aggiungo gingomma (Brindisi) e ciringomma (Prato).


----------



## VogaVenessian

Da noi si chiama ancora "gomma (A)'mericana".


----------



## gc200000

Aggiungo masticante (Messina) e gingomma (Reggio Calabria)


----------



## Youngfun

A Roma si dice semplicemente "gomma". 
Bisogna capire dal contesto se ci si sta riferendo a quelle da masticare o da cancellare.
Un sacco di volte i miei amici mi chiedono: "hai una gomma?" e io gli do una gomma da cancellare.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Dalle mie parti — zona terremotata — quelli della mia generazione hanno sempre detto "cèvingum.

GS


----------



## giginho

laurentius87 said:


> Vero.
> 
> Qui (Torino) si dice spesso _cicles_ - non chiedermi perché.



Straquotone per il concittadino e aggiungo che: a Torino se chiedi una gomma ti danno quella da cancellare, se chiedi una cicca è facile che ti diano una sigaretta.

Ho conosciuto una ragazza, se non ricordo male, delle parti di livorno che le chiamava "masticoni" con sonore ed enormi risate da parte mia!

Comunque cicles è veramente una parola che ti resta nel cuore!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, gigi.
Semplice: è sempre esistita una marca con quel nome - ma con una "h" dopo la "c" e una "s finale - che produceva confetti bianchi di gomma da masticare. La confezione era una scatolina gialla e il nome di cui sopra (_Sono stato bravo, mods?_) era/è scritto in caratteri gotici.
Saluti.
GS


----------



## giginho

Grande GS!!!

Non lo sapevo ma devo cercarla assolutamente! Ma quindi, ora, bisognerebbe indagare come mai si sia volgarizzato il marchio solo a Torino e limitrofi e non in giro per l'Italia, dal momento che, per esempio, tu non sei Torinese (eheheheh ognuno di noi ha un difetto!!!) ma conosci la suddetta e chiami i cilces col l'appellativo di "cèvingum"


----------



## violapais

Noi a Bergamo le chiamiamo cicche di solito, oppure gomme. Certo è che sia "cicca" che "gomma" si possono interpretare in altri modi (cicca = sigaretta, o più che altro mozzicone; gomma = gomma da cancellare). Cicles l'ho sentito solo da persone che non sono originarie di qui ed ho sempre pensato venisse dal chicles spagnolo (anche se mi domandavo come fosse arrivato fino a qui, finché Giorgio non mi ha illuminata ).


----------



## Mos_l

Ciao,
qui da noi a Trieste una "gomma da masticare" si chiama comunemente "gomma americana", o come fa notare VogaVenessian: "goma mericana"
Mentre con "cicca" si intende una sigaretta, da qui una serie di fraintendimenti.


----------



## m89arco

In Svizzera diciamo cicca: si sente parlare di gomme solo nei negozi o in contesti "formali". Penso di poter dire che "cicca" sia diffuso anche nell'area a Nord di Milano (Como, Varese,...) e anche a Milano stessa. 

Per descrivere le sigarette fumate e gettate io direi mozziconi. Non so se ci sia una differenza fra cicche e mozziconi...


----------



## giginho

m89arco said:


> In Svizzera diciamo cicca: si sente parlare di gomme solo nei negozi o in contesti "formali". Penso di poter dire che "cicca" sia diffuso anche nell'area a Nord di Milano (Como, Varese,...) e anche a Milano stessa.
> 
> Per descrivere le sigarette fumate e gettate io direi mozziconi. Non so se ci sia una differenza fra cicche e mozziconi...



Posso certificare che nella zona como-lecco si dice cicca (ci lavoro in sta zona) per indicare il cicles (la gomma da masticare). Confermo di nuovo per l'uso del termine "mozzicone" per le sigarette sempre per le prov. citate


----------



## Giulai

Chicles si usa soprattutto nell'america latina


----------

